# foreign body removal - E/M or billable



## ggparker14 (Apr 27, 2012)

Patient presents to ED with O ring in ear. Physician note reads: exploration of the wound evealed one O ring in the ear which was removed.

Is this included in the E/M or billable?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Don't Think So*

If physician only explored existing would and didn't incise to remove think you only have an E&M.

Jim


----------



## cgoodling (May 16, 2012)

What about 69200 or 69205?  Was it in the ear canal?


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 16, 2012)

*Ear Lobe*

I assumed an O ring was some kind of decorative ring that goes in the ear lobe. So unless the provider incised to get it out, no removal code. Don't think it goes in the ear. But a fashion maven I'm not!


----------

